# Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?



## Nordisch555 (13. Juli 2005)

Guten Tag

Ich möchte euch gerne fragen welche Geberstange ihr mir für einen DF Geber empfehlt?

Von tite lok gibt es diesbezüglich 3 Varianten.

ne teleskopierbare mit oben gebogenen griff

die strong ausführung

und die high speed ausführung

mit stark variierenden Preisen.

Ich möchte den Echolotgeber auch gerne bei einer Fahrt von ca 20 kmh im Wasser lassen.

Welcher ist hierfür geeignet?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten!

PS bitte beachtet mein Thema bezüglich des x-135 von Lowrance

Ich schwanke beim Kauf nämlich noch zwischen dem 135 und dem 136df.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nordisch555


----------



## a1er (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Hallo Nordisch555,
bei schneller Fahrt hilft nur der High-speed.
Die anderen haben ein Gelenk zum hochklappen. Das gibt bei erhöhten Wasserdruck nach. Mit etwas Geschick läßt sich aber eine Strebe basteln, die zwischen Rohr (Verbindung mit Schelle) und der Klemme (Gewinde auf der Oberseite) ein Dreieck bildet und dadurch für Abstützung sorgt. Die Schelle ermöglicht die Anpassung an die Neigung des Motorspiegels.
Viel Glück
a1er


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

 Ich habe die Geberstange C114 

 http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=Route&page=http://s8213917.shoplite.de/shopdata/0010_KATALOG2005/produktuebersicht.shopscript


----------



## Nordisch555 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*



			
				a1er schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nordisch555,
> bei schneller Fahrt hilft nur der High-speed.
> Die anderen haben ein Gelenk zum hochklappen. Das gibt bei erhöhten Wasserdruck nach. Mit etwas Geschick läßt sich aber eine Strebe basteln, die zwischen Rohr (Verbindung mit Schelle) und der Klemme (Gewinde auf der Oberseite) ein Dreieck bildet und dadurch für Abstützung sorgt. Die Schelle ermöglicht die Anpassung an die Neigung des Motorspiegels.
> Viel Glück
> a1er


 
Hallo 

Ich habe die teleskop version ins auge gefasst weil ich sie günstig im Paket mit dem 136DF bekommen würde- taugt das Ding was?

Kann man das ding eigentlich auch an der Seitenbordwand befestigen? an meinem Heck des Bootes ist kein Platz. Wie sieht es dann mit Festigkeit der Geberstange aus?


----------



## Nordisch555 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Geberstange C114
> 
> http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=Route&page=http://s8213917.shoplite.de/shopdata/0010_KATALOG2005/produktuebersicht.shopscript


 
hast du das Ding schonmal ausprobiert bei rauhen Bedingungen und ein bisschen speed?

Welche Erfahrungen hast du gemacht?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Ja habe ich ... kein Problem, wenn es fest angeschraubt ist, da es sehr stabil ist
PS: ich habe das X135 im Einsatz


----------



## Nordisch555 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja habe ich ... kein Problem, wenn es fest angeschraubt ist, da es sehr stabil ist
> PS: ich habe das X135 im Einsatz


 
Das hat doch keinen DF Geber oder?

Der ist fast doppelt so schwer und breit so weit ich weiß und stellt somit ganz andere Anforderungen an eine Geberstange?

Bitte berichtigt mich falls ich falsch liege.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nordisch


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

die Geberstange kann man doch auch für das 136 DF nehmen .#c.. siehe meinen Link hierzu


----------



## Nordisch555 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> die Geberstange kann man doch auch für das 136 DF nehmen .#c.. siehe meinen Link hierzu


 
Mir wurde bereits von diesem Model von einem Händler abgeraten.

Deswegen würde mich interessieren, welche PraxisErfahrungen ihr mit dem Teil im Zusammenhang mit einem DF geber gemacht habt?


----------



## makrele (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Hallo,

ich kenne alle 4 Typen, wenn man das c114 auch dazu zählt.
Leider haben alle Typen ihre Vorteile aber vereinen sie nicht in 
einer Stange.

Das schwächere, kurze von TiteLok würde ich generell nicht empfehlen.
Lieber ein paar Euronen mehr investieren.

Das teleskopierbare mit dem gebogenen Griff (von TiteLok) ist nicht
überaus stabil, aber halt nötig, wenn du ein Boot mit "hohem Rand"
hast, z.B.Dieselschnecke, Kleinkutter, da kann es sein, dass die 
normale (kurze) nicht bis ins Wasser reicht.

Die Highspeed-Stange ist eigentlich die beste von der Stabilität her und
sie läßt sich auch im Winkel verändern, was durchaus sinnvoll und wichtig
ist. Aber manchmal passt ´halt die Klammer nicht ans Boot. Am ehesten
noch hinten neben dem Außenborder, hier besteht allerdings die Gefahr
von Störungen durch den Propeller.

Die c114 wiederum ist zwar eher dünn und auch nicht gerade lang, aber
sie hat eine weite Klammer oben, zur Befestigung auch an dickeren
Bootswänden, wo die anderen Stangen manchmal nicht hinpassen.

Wie gesagt, leider bietet kein mir bekannter Hersteller die ideale 
Kombination an  :r  :c , eigentlich nicht zu verstehen, ist ´ne Marktlücke.

Sofern eine Befestigung am Boot möglich ist, ist auf alle Fälle die
"Highspeed"  erste Wahl.

 |wavey: 
makrele


----------



## Nordisch555 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Hallo makrele


Wie schaut es eigentlich damit aus, wenn ich die Geberstange an der Seite des Bootes befestigen möchte? Ich spreche  von kleinen Booten 4,5 m mit max 10 PS.

Meinst du teleskopierbare macht das mit?

Sicherlich wird Sie stabiler sein, wenn sie "eingefahren" ist?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Karstein (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

@ Andreas: kein Problem, wir hatten die kleine Tite Lok auch manches Mal an der Seitenbordwand. Ist aber nichts für hohe Geschwindigkeiten. Und nimm vorsichtshalber ein paar Brettchen und zusätzliche Zwingen mit, falls die Bordwand dicker als der Zwingenbereich der Tite Lok Stange ist, hatten wir auch schon öfters.

Seit 7 Wochen haben wir eine von einem Bekannten angefertigte V4A Stange, die in Funktion und Festigkeit besser als jede Tite Lok ist:











Haben auch einen Doppelfrequenzgeber an unserem Lowrance 336 LMC. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Nordisch555 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andreas: kein Problem, wir hatten die kleine Tite Lok auch manches Mal an der Seitenbordwand. Ist aber nichts für hohe Geschwindigkeiten. Und nimm vorsichtshalber ein paar Brettchen und zusätzliche Zwingen mit, falls die Bordwand dicker als der Zwingenbereich der Tite Lok Stange ist, hatten wir auch schon öfters.
> 
> Seit 7 Wochen haben wir eine von einem Bekannten angefertigte V4A Stange, die in Funktion und Festigkeit besser als jede Tite Lok ist:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo danke erst mal für den Tip und die Beruhigung mit der Teleskopvariante die nen größeren Durchmesser hat, vielleicht keinen Fehlgriff gemacht zu haben.

Könntest du mir vielleicht noch zeigen, wie ihr die Stange an der Außenboardwand fest gemacht habt?

Ich hoffe bloß, dass das Echlolot 136 DF ausreichend ist für Norwegische Gewässer und das es auch in einheimischen Boddengewässern etwas taugt.

Nicht das ich mir bald schon wieder was anderes holen muß um auch in 300 m Tiefe noch was zu erkennen.
Theoretische Werte von 760m sind gut und schön. 
Bloß wie sieht es in der Praxis aus? 
Wenn der Fjord z.B. total trübe ist, weil über die Flüße bei starken Regenfällen soviel Sedimente hineingespült worden sind?

Werden eigentlich Quallen vom Echolot als Fischsymbol bzw. Fischsichel angezeigt?

Oder werden Sie aufgrund ihres hohen Wasseranteils ignoriert?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## makrele (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Hallo,

die "Teleskopierbare" ist schon o.k. für ein kleineres Boot. Ob Du die 
Stange nun an der Seite oder hinten anbringst, ist letzlich egal.
Hinten dürfte sie, insbesondere mit dem DF-Geber stabiler sein. 
Mußt halt schauen wo Du sie am besten montieren kannst.

@Karsten

scharfes Teil :m 
wenn ich das auf dem Foto richtig erkenne, habt ihr die Schraubzwingen
direkt an die Stange geschweißt?
Warum habt Ihr die Stange so lang gemacht(nach oben).  Hat das eine Funktion?

Gruß
makrele


----------



## Nordisch555 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Vielleicht sitz ja da oben auf der Stange die GPS Antenne oder was für eine Technik ist das?

Oder ist das für das andere Sonar?


----------



## jkr (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Hi
ich habe auch das 136 DF und bin sehr zufrieden. Aber das mit der Geberstange ist echt ein Problem. Bei 20 Knoten wird hier schon alles recht instabil. Ich habe erst die teleskopierbare und danach die Highspeed getestet. Beide haben mich nicht ueberzeugt. Werde mir wohl selber son Ding basteln muessen.
mfg
Jan


----------



## tidecutter (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

@ karsten

die sieht ja garnicht aus, wie die tite lock. sieht eher wie edelstahlselbstbaustange.

ich hab auch ne tite lock und würde die nicht wieder kaufen. aus meiner sicht einfach zu instabil. bei jeder leicht schnelleren fahrt - wirklich leicht - ist schrauben angesagt. die flattert dann im wasser wie ein lämmerschwanz und die messungen kannst du vergessen. 
bau dir selbst eine. ist wahrscheinlich auch günstiger. hab ich auch gemacht - allerdings deutlich stabiler.


----------



## Jirko (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

hallo nordisch #h

hab zwar den vorgänger der c114 (teleskopierbar), kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, daß die weitaus stabiler sein soll. bin der gleichen meinung, wie TC: wenn du´s richtig passend machen möchtest, solltest du dir für dein x-136er DF ne eigene geberstange basteln, da der geber schon nen satten halt bei fullspeed braucht... und ob dieser von der neuen c114 realisiert wird, daran kann ich nicht so recht glauben #h


----------



## Nordisch555 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Könnt ihr bitte schnellere Fahrt definieren?

Mein Einsatzgebiet für das Lot sind Boote bis 10 PS
und dafür sollte sie doch reichen?

(TiteLock teleskopierbar)


----------



## ralle (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Habe mir für meinen DF Geber auch ne Tite Stange gehabt und hab aber nach dem 1. benutzen gemerkt das es so nicht funktioniert. Wacklig schwabblig usw.

Habe mir dann eine Halterung aus V4 Stahl gemacht , welches fast an jedes Boot paßt . Egal ob seitlich oder am Heck. Absolut stabil auch bei hoher Geschwindigkeit.
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild reinstellen.


----------



## a1er (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Ich hatte den DF-Geber in Norge an meiner Teleskop-Stange von TiteLok befestigt. Das Gewicht des Gebers ist kein Problem und die Stange ist stabil genug. Wobei das Innenrohr im Außenrohr schon etwas Spiel hat. Das Hochklappen bei schneller Fahrt hat nichts mit der Stange, sondern mit der Befestigung (Gelenk) an der Zwinge zu tun. Das wiederum ist mit einer selbstgebauten Abstützung (wie bei der high speed Stange) zu verhindern. 
Auf Deine Erfahrungen bzgl. Tiefe bin ich gespannt. Auflössung, Menüführung und die Ablesbarkeit bei Sonne sind Spitze. Der Stromverbrauch ist gering.
Gruß a1er


----------



## andreasm (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

@Karsten  #6  ,
deine Konstruktion sieht gut aus. Ich habe eine ähnliche Geberstange selber gebaut, bin aber noch nicht zufrieden. Für die Befestigung habe ich eine Schraubzwinge verwendet. Das Rohr habe ich mit einen Winkel an die schmale Seite der Schraubzwinge geschraubt (mit Winkel) und den Griff gekürzt.

Kannst Du bitte ein Foto oder eine Skizze von der Befestigung des Rohrs mit den Schraubzwingen machen. Kannst Du das Rohr im Winkel verstellen?

Andreas


----------



## Nordisch555 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*



			
				a1er schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte den DF-Geber in Norge an meiner Teleskop-Stange von TiteLok befestigt. Das Gewicht des Gebers ist kein Problem und die Stange ist stabil genug. Wobei das Innenrohr im Außenrohr schon etwas Spiel hat. Das Hochklappen bei schneller Fahrt hat nichts mit der Stange, sondern mit der Befestigung (Gelenk) an der Zwinge zu tun. Das wiederum ist mit einer selbstgebauten Abstützung (wie bei der high speed Stange) zu verhindern.
> Auf Deine Erfahrungen bzgl. Tiefe bin ich gespannt. Auflössung, Menüführung und die Ablesbarkeit bei Sonne sind Spitze. Der Stromverbrauch ist gering.
> Gruß a1er


 
die Erfahrungen diesbezüglich kann ich wohl erst im Oktober senden

Werde nämlich von Anfang August bis Anfang Oktober in Norwegen bleiben

aber nicht nur zum Angeln:

sondern um die Sprache zu lernen- hab nämlich mal vor unter anderem Norwegisch bei uns zu unterrichten (Lehramtsstudent)


----------



## Karstein (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

@ all: jupp, das ist eine von einem Bekannten selbstgedrehte und -geschweißte Geberstange aus V4A (ich verfüge nicht annähernd über die technischen Möglichkeiten, solch ein feines Teil herzustellen  ).

Ich habe noch Detailaufnahmen von der Stange gemacht, allerdings sind die noch in der Kamera drin und müssen erst noch übertragen werden - dann stelle ich sie hier ein.

An der Stange ist eine mit Schrauben frei fixierbare und im Winkel verstellbare V4A Platte, wo wir die Köpfe der Zwingen (Zwingen sind "lose" und nicht mit der Stange fest verbunden) anlegen konnten. Haben am Spiegel achtern auch ein kleines Holzbrett untergefüttert, damit die Metallplatte keine Druckspuren am Heck hinterläßt. Diese Montage hielt auch bei 7-8 Knoten bombenfest, schneller konnten wir mit dem Boot leider nicht fahren.

Die Geberstange haben wir immer losgescharubt und nach ganz oben geschoben, weil wir mit dem Boot zum Ausladen im Flachen anlanden mussten - deshalb guckt sie auf dem Foto recht weit heraus.

Und oben drauf ist die Lowrance GPS-Antenne für das im Gerät integrierte GPS. Der Clou: oben auf der Geber-Stange ist ein Gewinde, wo ein gedrehter V4A-Adapter aufgeschraubt werden kann, der wiederum in die breite Gewindeaufnahme der Antenne passt.

Wie gesagt: Fotos stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen hier ein. Leider fertigt der Urheber dieser Stange keine weiteren auf Bestellung an, denn nach vier Exemplaren hatte er ordentlich die Schnute voll von der Arbeit.


----------



## Karstein (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*



			
				Nordisch555 schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretische Werte von 760m sind gut und schön.
> Bloß wie sieht es in der Praxis aus?
> Wenn der Fjord z.B. total trübe ist, weil über die Flüße bei starken Regenfällen soviel Sedimente hineingespült worden sind?



Mit den 4000 Watt Sendeleistung unseres 336er DF von Lowrance wurden auch theoretische 770 Meter angegeben, die aber im Salzwasser niemals zu erreichen sind. 

Je nach Beschaffenheit der Wasserschichten brach der Bodenkontakt bei 230 bis 394 Metern ab - die Regel waren um die 230 Meter drin, aber auch da gab es nur eine grobe Anzeige der Bodenstruktur.. 

Hinzu kommt auch, ob das Boot langsam treibt oder während der Fahrt gelotet wird.


----------



## Jirko (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

hallo nordisch #h

wie karsten schon schrieb, sind die angegebenen lottiefen nur theoretischer natur (reines süßwasser mit festem untergrund ohne trübstoffe, sprungschichten etc.). in der praxis schlucken trübstoffe, treibgut, wasserverwirbelungen, unterströmungen, sprungschichten und weicher untergrund einiges an ultraschallwellen, sodaß mit der niederfrequenten strahlung (50khz) bei ner 4.000er spitzensendeleistung in der regel maximal 350-400m erreicht werden #h


----------



## Karstein (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Geberstange von Tite Lok für DF Geber?*

Habe euch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=821128#post821128

mal die Fotos meiner Eigenbau-Geberstange reingepackt, weil die Tite Lok Überschrift und der Themenbereich hier doch was anderes meint.


----------

